# Lamancha goats and their horns.



## Melonie (May 27, 2014)

About three years ago I met a lady who raised, bred, and sold Lamanchas and pygmy goats. I purchased a pair of Lamanchas from her, she told me about how the ears are always small they can be short gopher ear or long gopher ear. She had also stated that they are naturally born polled or hornless. Here lately I've seen lots that have horns. So I'm wondering if all or naturally polled or if there are different variations of this breed where they grow horns. I bought a week old baby Lamancha about three days ago and I'm wondering if he will get horns where his horn buds are or if he will be polled like my other set. I can't seem to find a straight forward answer about this. Just for fun and because I think they are beautiful I've attacted a pic of my first pair of Lamanchas. The mom is in the back and her son is in front of her.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Not all are polled, but yes some are.  I don't know many polled LaMancha lines though..


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Some just simply have the polled gene but most don't. I would keep an eye on possible horn growth for your little guy.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

It just depends. My lamancha baby is polled. But my doe who was bred to a polled buck produced twin horned bucks. Here she is at 10 wks and she was not disbudded.








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## mayia97420 (Apr 22, 2014)

Mine all have horns


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Some are polled, some aren't. Same as every other dairy goat breed. My Lamancha doe was disbudded as a baby, but she isn't polled.


----------

